# Orlando Opera to live again!



## Padawan

I live thirty miles north of Orlando, Florida. The Orlando Opera company which filed for bankruptcy in April 2009 is remerging, sort of. The Orlando Philharmonic Orchestra will perform two concerts, "Carmen" and "Porgy and Bess". The link to the article is below:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment_arts_letter/2009/08/orlando-philharmonic-bringing-opera-back-to-orlando-with-a-little-help-from-its-friends-1.html


----------

